

Show HN: Keep unwanted photos off any site with javascript one-liner - chrisconley
http://houdiniapi.com/2011/05/introducing-safecontent-keep-unwanted-photos-off-any-site/

======
chrisconley
Hey all, Chris from Houdini here. This is a new idea we're currently working
on - any feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
Quarrelsome
How does the tech work? Are you looking for some sort of standard deviation
from what a "correct" image should look like or farming out the work to
monkeys, or something else?

~~~
ptm
According to the reddit submission -
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/hk4j5> \- seems to be using
Amazon Mturk.

------
hollerith
The title, "Keep unwanted photos off any site," should be "Keep unwanted
photos off sites you own".

------
pcolton
It's not clear what happens to the moderated photo. Is a placeholder returned?
Is it blurred, etc etc.

